# New Holland 56 rake gearbox question



## UpstateHayMaker (Feb 22, 2010)

Our old New Holland 56 hay rake, like so many others has had the seal out of the gearbox for years and years, but we've always kept a healthy dose of grease in it. Now I've discovered that not only is it sealless, but bearingless too with an extreme amount of slop and play. How does the gearbox come off the rake?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've owned a bar rake let alone work on one but if I remember correctly remove the drive spider that the bars attack to, once it's off there should be a castle nut holding the drive hub to the shaft. Remove this nut then the four bolts holding the gear box to the frame, then the gear box _should_ slide out. When reassembling if memory serves me correctly, you'll have to get the drive hub started on the gear box shaft before sliding the gear box all the way in.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I rebuilt mine on a 256 and used the picture out of the parts manual. Should find it on the New Holland parts page. If that doesn't help let me know and I will give youmy phone number to call when working on it. One thing, I put the lever in backwards the first time that engages and disengages the drive...lol. Just remember to check that it can be pulled forward to work. It fits in either way. Sometimes I can't talk and work at the same time.


----------

